# [2007] Umbrella Beach Resort, Anna Maria Island



## Mjpierce (Feb 8, 2007)

We usually trade and go on vacation every February, (we are teachers), with our two boys (5 & 8).  This year we decided to save money and stay home- until we hit the latest cold snap here in Rhode Island.  So online I went, with only 14 days until Feb vacation, looking for a quality beach resort in central/southern Florida.   Day one- nothing.  Day 2- nothing.  Day 3- nothing.  Day 4- wake up at 12:30 AM for some reason, and decide to try a quick search.    
Up pops 20+ resorts- I book Umbrella Beach Resort on Anna Maria Island using my wimpy Cape Cod sleeps 2 studio.  Checked the next day, out of curiosity, nothing available at all...Persistence paid off again.

Anyway, I've been reading all I can about the area, and I'd love any kind of suggestions about restaurants and also day trips within reasonable reach of here.

Thanks, and happy resort hunting

Michael


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 8, 2007)

we stayed at Resort 66, a little further down the beach on Anna Maria Island.  You should enjoy it a lot.  If you hae a bad weather day, take the kids to Mote Aqarium.  We ate at the Rod and REel at the far end of the island.  We went to Minnie's Beach cfe for breakfast.


----------



## SherryS (Feb 8, 2007)

From a retired teacher,    , Mote Marine is a must see....Their boat trip on the intercoastal water is exceptional and your children will love it!  

We like the Beach House Restaurant and Gulf Drive Cafe right at the intersection of Cortez Rd. and Gulf Dr.  Capalbo's Restaurant has an all-you-can-eat pizza buffet that my hungry boys loved.  It is located about one mile east of Gulf Dr. on Cortez Rd. near the Paradise Bay Trailer park.

Enjoy searching for shells and sand dollars at Beer Can Beach on the north end of Longboat Key.  Parking is located across the street from the gas station on the northern end of Longboat.

Enjoy the warm weather and relax......You deserve it!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.2fla.com/island_restaurant_guide.htm

It's a great place with a nice plaza behind you and places to eat on the pier.


----------



## Mjpierce (Feb 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the advice*

Thanks for the advice that we have gotten here and through email.  We are excited about going and having some serious relaxation.  We need it; we both teach eighth grade...


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 12, 2007)

MJ 
I was just in Warwick this weekend,ate at Legal Seafood.

Peaches is a great breakfast place in the plaza behind the UB resort. Nice variety. Also a drug store and Supermarket and the popular Shells Restaurant. Rod N Reel has cheap meals on the fish pier at the end of Anna Maria. $5.99 for a large grouper sandwich,slaw and fries with a super view of Tampa Bay. Not fancy by any means but good. Kids can fish on the pier. 
http://www.annamariaislandchamber.org/list.cfm?cat=2&scat=6


There are 2 bikes in the garage with the unit. Bedrooms are downstairs,living room,kitchen is on the second floor. Beach is just across the narrow street. Very low key.

Do a daytrip to Sarasota area and Siesta Key/Crescent Beach or Lido beach. White,soft sand,gorgeous sunsets.

Which airport are you using?  If it's Tampa drive to Venice Beach on the way there and eat lunch. On the main street there is a 1950's ice cream parlor called The Soda Fountain that is super with lunch and fizzies,frappes. Some beach nearby you can find shark teeth all over the beach.

http://www.the-soda-fountain.com/


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 17, 2007)

Be advised that Venice is not on the way but it is worth a trip south to see.


----------



## trice01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sarasota/Longboat Key is only about 15 min down the road. 

I would recommend getting to a spring training baseball game. You have Pittsburgh training there in Bradenton, and Cincinatti in Sarasota. You can get the best seats in the house for about $15, nice open air baseball in a friendly atmosphere, and a very decent chance of catching a batted ball. 

I would head slightly south of Anna Maria to find bigger and less crowded beaches. 

Try Moore's Stone Crab on Longboat Key for a great seafood meal. 

Unfortunately, be very wary of buying an Umbrella Beach unit. I bought one, theoretically a 1/52 float, and later learned that all the prime weeks are owned as single weeks, so floaters ain't floaters really.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 19, 2007)

Trice
I finally got to eat Stone Crab and it was at Moore's. Pricey though. Saw Dolphins from the little dock near the restaurant.

UMC-float week. Do you mean all prime weeks are fixed? What is the range for those? How does your float trade? I almost bought one on ebay.

BTW the B units face the water,the A units do not. B6 has a great beachview.

Oops,thanks Jim. Getting confused with my Florida trips. We must have gone there on our way to Captiva not Anna Maria. Just love the Gulf coast in any case.


----------



## gretel (Feb 20, 2007)

*Another thought*

I have already responded via email with suggestions but I just thought of another find...  Roarin 20's Pizza and Pipes!  It is a huge building with picnic tables throughout and the most amazing wurlitzer organ set up!  You order your pizza (it's good too!) and beer and pick it up at the counter.  While eating you get an incredible show! My kids can't wait to go back (me too)!:whoopie: 

A nice day trip if you get tired of the beach (yeah right!  ) is the Myakka River State Park.  They have an airboat ride but I can't recommend it.  My kids found it pretty boring and we saw more alligators from the shore driving through the park.  But, it's a nice diversion. What we found really worth the trip was the short hike to the canopy walk. Beautiful view and fun for kids!  The visitor center when you first arrive offers an overview of the types of animals to look for in the park.

For shopping, I usually browse the stores on Armand Circle (before or after eating at Columbia's), but my main purchases are at the Southgate Westfield Mall on South Tamiami Trail (take the circle towards 41, turn right after you get over the bridge and the mall will be on your left).  It has upscale stores (Saks, Dillards, etc.) and lots of little stores as well.  I always find great sales. I usually stock up on my Starbucks while I'm there too.

Has anyone been to Jungle Gardens lately?  I'll be returning to Anna Maria this summer (I go every summer at least).  I try to find something different to do each time with my sons.


----------



## gretel (Feb 20, 2007)

*More Things to Do*

Deleted-Duplicate post


----------



## Nancy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Roaring 20's*

We love the Roaring 20s.  While there, you might want to plan to visit the outlet Mall at Ellenton.  Both are close together.  

Nancy


----------



## SMRgirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Prime Float Weeks*



trice01 said:


> Sarasota/Longboat Key is only about 15 min down the road.
> 
> I would recommend getting to a spring training baseball game. You have Pittsburgh training there in Bradenton, and Cincinatti in Sarasota. You can get the best seats in the house for about $15, nice open air baseball in a friendly atmosphere, and a very decent chance of catching a batted ball.
> 
> ...



I have owned at UB for at least 6 years. There is no problem getting prime weeks. They must be reserved a year ahead. I am assuming by prime you mean summer.


----------



## theo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Au contraire...*



SMRgirl said:


> I am assuming by prime you mean summer.



If "trice01" is from Minnesota, he / she might likely regard "prime" time in FL as being the dead of winter!  
I know *this* "northener" would never even set foot in Florida in the heat and humidity of summer!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2011)

Please note that this question is from 2007 - when you use the search function, please note the date of the post.


----------

